# Less than one hour left goldens needed



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

I still need goldens but have no butterflies at the moment to give back. Any one looking to share any all I can guarentee is my gratitude! And I try to be a good friend on PC I try to have a useful market box, water your plants and che k if I can lend a hand in the quarry as often as I remember.


----------



## LuciaMew (Jan 21, 2018)

What is your code? I only have 1 Golden though.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

Oh thank you! Oh it’s two hours left it closes at four my time. But I still feel the pressure heh heh. I’m Angel ID  69781194589


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 21, 2018)

I thought it ended at the end of the day in game, which is 1:00am Eastern time for me - that's 2 hours & 45 minutes from now.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

I thought it finished at 3pm my time but it’s 4pm so that’s another hour I didn’t know I had! 







It is now 2.20 pm Monday here.

ETA the “day” changes at 5pm here which always seems kind of whacky.


----------



## LuciaMew (Jan 21, 2018)

You can open your timed goal and see when the event is over.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My Id is mimimon and my friend is Mew


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

LuciaMew said:


> You can open your timed goal and see when the event is over.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My Id is mimimon and my friend is Mew



Thank you so uch! I’ve added you. My game is very slow in reporting visitors or friend requests, I keep needing to log out and log back in. It’s been so confusing to keep up with who has been visiting over the last couple of days!

- - - Post Merge - - -

In the middle of all of that I lost wifi connection wow! I captured one thank you both very, very much!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 21, 2018)

Angel, do you still need winter gold?


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you Mopy I did, and still do. I caught one from you.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 22, 2018)

Bump


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 22, 2018)

The event was supposed to end 25 minutes ago, according to the info on the timed goal screen, but Rover is still hanging around.


----------



## Tehya Faye (Jan 22, 2018)

The Timed Goals themselves say we have more time - so I trust that.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 22, 2018)

I know it’s just dragging out the stress I just failed to capture the last four I was given and I only neeed four. Hate Nintendo a bit right now.


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 22, 2018)

I gave away all my butterflies.
I traded in all my flowers. 
I sold all my dahlia seeds. 

I'm so over this event and I was lucky enough to finish it without spending any tickets, thanks to generous friends...even so, I still HATED it!


----------



## Tehya Faye (Jan 22, 2018)

I still have to get 2 more Gold Butterflies to finish it off - this really has been a frustrating endeavor.


----------



## heartdrops (Jan 22, 2018)

I can leave you some! I have a bunch left.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 22, 2018)

Tehya sorry I missed this add me!  I have one golden. Heart drops I’d love any spare!


----------



## heartdrops (Jan 22, 2018)

Just added you~


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 22, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Tehya Faye (Jan 22, 2018)

I was lucky enough to get the 2 I needed to spawn in my last batch of flowers. Sent a Friend Request your way to hopefully share the luck.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 22, 2018)

Who is who in PC? Not sure who to give my last one to


----------



## heartdrops (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm Jamie in PC, I don't need any back!


----------



## Tehya Faye (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm Jessica, and I am also good.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 22, 2018)

OH MY GOODNESS in the last minute of the event oh my oh my! 

Thank you so much I?m like overwhelmed a little teary here.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 22, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> OH MY GOODNESS in the last minute of the event oh my oh my!
> 
> Thank you so much I’m like overwhelmed a little teary here.



CONGRATS!!! I'm so happy you were able to finish!! 
(That adorable cutscene with Rover made it all worth it to me, it was so sweet)


----------

